# Best way to cut square and level rounds?



## TheLazyBFarm (Nov 29, 2015)

My SIL wants about a dozen rounds of wood for Xmas decorations at her company Christmas party.

The rounds will 12"-15" in diameter and about 2" thick; sort of like large dinner plates. i have the tree in mind to cut down to make the rounds (it's a cull); the question is: what's the best way to chainsaw the rounds so that they are "square" and level when placed on a table to hold drinks etc.?

I'll be using my Stihl MS362CM to do the cutting but have a 7 1/4" skil saw as well if that will help.

Thanks for any help!

ETA: If this isn't the right forum, please move as needed!


----------



## jrhannum (Nov 29, 2015)

I made a "horse" to support my Alaska mill over short chunks of walnut to make cheeseboards; cut on diagonal to avoid the splitting that happens with cookies.


----------



## Timberframed (Feb 9, 2016)

Your best tool here are your eyes. I suppose some kind of squaring jig could be fabbed. Start with a framing square and go from there.


----------



## MontanaResident (Feb 13, 2016)

I've had mixed success in doing this. Usually have to make corrections afterward in the planeing and sanding of the surface.

It's all about starting square, and make sure your cutters are of even length and sharpened or you'll find yourself cutting an arc.


----------



## TedSherman (Nov 28, 2016)

I did the same thing for some friends' wedding--they wanted 1inch thick rounds to use for chargers for centerpieces on the tables. He brought me a couple 2ft long oak and maple logs and I just free-handed the rounds with my 36" Husky 394xp.


----------



## sooner (Dec 22, 2016)

On a sawmill!







Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## SeMoTony (Dec 22, 2016)

sooner said:


> On a sawmill!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


view my avatar how will your bsm cut that low & 56" wide (-;


----------

